# Gamer-Headset 5.1 (bis 70 Euro)



## xtermi975x (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir ein neues Headset kaufen.
Es muss auf jeden Fall haben:
5.1 Surround Sound
ohrumschließende Ohrmuscheln
Mikrofon

Ich hatte bisher das Speedlink MedusaNX
Dies ist aber leider kaputt und einen Kassenbon zum Umtauschen habe ich nicht mehr 
Dies gefiel mir eigentlich sehr gut, auf dauer taten aber die Ohren weh (glaube zum Ende wurde es besser)
Nun habe ich mich wirklich schon lange umgegeuckt aber nichts vernünftiges gefunden, außer meins 

2 stehen zur Auswahl: Roccat Kave und meins von Speedlink
allerdings habe ich gelesen, dass das Roccat kave sehr unbequem sein soll?! stimmt das ?
Oder vielleicht habt ihr ja auch noch Vorschläge für Headsets?!


----------



## Kaviarfresser (20. Juni 2012)

Generell wird hier von Headsets eher abgeraten da diese ein sehr schlechtes Preis/Leistungsverhältniss bieten. 
Hast du dir den Einkaufsführer schon durchgelesen?


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2012)

Wie wäre es mit Kopfhörer + Mic + SoKa? Damit hast du eine viel bessere Qualität. 

Ich selber hatte das Roccat Kave auch ne weile und das ist wirklich sehr unbequem auf dauer. Durch das Gewicht bekommste richtige Dellen im Kopf weil das Headset sich so sehr reindrückt. Dazu muss ich sagen das die Soundqualität und Ortung, nachdem ich die Superlux HD681 ausprobiert habe, plötzlich ziemlich schlecht waren


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Juni 2012)

Hast du dir den Einkaufsführer schon durchgelesen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/191718-einkaufsfuehrer-headsets-und-kopfhoerer.html
Die im Forum vorherrschende Meinung darüber besteht 5.1Headsets sind schlechter Stereo Headsets die schlechter als Hifi-Kopfhörer mit Ansteckmikro sind.


----------



## Niklas00714 (20. Juni 2012)

Habe das http://www.amazon.de/SPEED-LINK-SL-8793-SBK-Medusa-Gaming-Headset/dp/B001TIL894 gehabt und ich persönlich war damit zufrieden. 
Das Roccat Kave fand ich super unbequem, ich hab sogar geschwitzt, wenn ich das Headset aufhatte. Hab es sofort zurückgeschickt.
Momentan habe ich das Steelseries 5H, das finde ich auch ganz gut! Der Sound könnte ein bisschen besser sein.
Es gibt davon auch eine 7.1 Version: http://www.amazon.de/Headset-SteelS...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1340198129&sr=1-2


----------



## xtermi975x (20. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir jetzt den Einkaufsführer zum teil durchgelesen.

Die Idee mit dem Kopfhörer + Mikro + Soundkarte hört sich gut an
Jedoch habe ich keinen Plan wie und was ich mit der Soundkarte machen muss 
ich denke mal die muss man in den PC einbauen?!
Wäre schön wenn ihr mir das erklären könntet.
Ist das nicht zu tuer mit der Soka?

Edit:
ach ob "echter" oder simulierter Surround ist mir egal.
wenn simuliert besser sein soll dann galub ich das mal


----------



## Darkseth (20. Juni 2012)

Was für ein Mainboard genau hast du denn?

Würde für 70€ folgendes empfehlen:

Kopfhörer: Superlux 681
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX
Mikro: Zalman Mic1


----------



## xtermi975x (20. Juni 2012)

Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. 
HA65M-D2H-B3                          ------> http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3914#ov

hmm naja das medusa würde nur 50 kosten.
Ist die qualität viel besser?


----------



## Xylezz (20. Juni 2012)

Wir sprechen hier von verschiedenen Dimensionen der Klangqualität.


----------



## Darkseth (20. Juni 2012)

Ja, sehr viel besser, sogar ohne Soundkarte wär der Klang deutlich besser.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2012)

> Die Idee mit dem Kopfhörer + Mikro + Soundkarte hört sich gut an
> Jedoch habe ich keinen Plan wie und was ich mit der Soundkarte machen muss
> ich denke mal die muss man in den PC einbauen?!
> Wäre schön wenn ihr mir das erklären könntet.
> Ist das nicht zu tuer mit der Soka?



Ja die Soundkarte musst du einfach nur einbauen, installieren und dann halt die Kopfhörer etc dran anschliessen 
Ob du Dolby Headphone (Simulierter Surround) willst oder nicht musst du am Ende selber rausfinden. Es gibt Leute die können besser ohne und es gibt Leute die können besser mit  
Beim Superlux KANN es passieren das dir nach einigen Stunden dauerzocken die Ohrenspitzen weh tun, ansonsten ist es sehr bequem besonders da es so leicht ist und sich dem Kopf gut anpasst.


----------



## TotalWarFan (20. Juni 2012)

Dieses Superlux welches ihr empfiehltet,hat es auch 5.1???


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2012)

TotalWarFan schrieb:


> Dieses Superlux welches ihr empfiehltet,hat es auch 5.1???


 
Das braucht der Kopfhörer nicht sondern die Soundkarte muss 5.1 haben!


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2012)

Es ist ein Stereokopfhörer, so wie fast alle HiFi Kopfhörer


----------



## Rat Six (21. Juni 2012)

Kein richtiger gut klingender Kopfhörer hat 5.1. Im Hifi-Bereich wird nur Stereo verwendet, denn das 5.1 mit mehreren kleinen Lautsprechern kann nicht funktionieren.


----------



## xtermi975x (21. Juni 2012)

Damit sind meine Antowrten beantwortet.

Jetzt habe ich ja schon eine Empfehlung zum Kauf bekommen.
Stimmen die Anderen auf diese Auswahl ein?

Und was hat mein Mainboard damit zu tun?
Wegen Steckplatz ?

Kopfhörer: Superlux 681
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DGX
Mikro: Zalman Mic1

In wiefern lohnt es sich noch mehr Geld auszugeben?
Ich könnte auch bis 80 gehen das wäre nicht das problem.


----------



## Darkseth (21. Juni 2012)

Ja, wegen steckplatz^^ Und wenns ein neueres Mainboard ist, und du keine Surround simulation brauchst, könnte man die Soundkarte evtl auch später nachrüsten. Beispielsweise, wenn du auf den geschmack kommst, und demnächst doch mal 150-250€ für nen KH ausgeben willst, würde ich schon mehr als ne xonar DG(X) nehmen

Mehr auszugeben lohnt sich ehrlich gesagt höchstens, bei nem 50€~ Creative Aurvana Live! (gibts bei amazon). Dannach würd ich erst bei der 150€ klasse wieder einsteigen.


----------



## xtermi975x (21. Juni 2012)

1. ich brauche sorround
2. was ist KH ? 
Das creative aurvana wird ja auch im Einkaufsführer empfohlen.
Außerdem hab ich meine Anlage von Creative


----------



## Darkseth (21. Juni 2012)

KH = KopfHörer

Der Hersteller Creative hat damit nix zu tun, der macht meist nicht soo viel gutes was Klang angeht. Der Creative Aurvana ist technisch identisch zum Denon AH D1001, ist daher eher ein Denon, auf dem Creative steht


----------



## xtermi975x (27. Juni 2012)

kann es vorkommen das mein mainboard kein steckpltz/einen falschen für die soundkarte hat?


----------



## Anilman (27. Juni 2012)

Ich hab vor kurzem erst von medusa zu roccat kave gewechselt.
Medusa ist leichter,bequemer,zwar mehr bass aber nicht so tief wie beim roccat,vibration ist so gut wie immer da also wenn du fährt vibriert es immer,ton recht künstlich,gerade bei BF3 es klickt eher als das man ballert,7.1 muss man sich selbst gut einstellen sonst hört man hinten nichts mehr.Es läuft nur über usb anschluss.

Roccat ist schwerer(ich merks kaum),die ohren werden auch recht warm,mehr abgeschirmt als bei medusa,der bass ist dezenter tiefer als der medusa,vibration ist nur da wenn man mit dem panzer rumballert(wie force feedback im controller).Ton ist definitiv besser als beim medusa.5.1 hab ich drin ich weiss leider nicht wie ich es richtig auf 7.1 richtig einstelle da 2 lautsprecher nie reagieren.Aufjedenfall kannst du besser orten als beim medusa.

Das rauschen beim roccat ist LEIDER immer da,man kann es teilweise weg machen wenn man den mic ausschaltet.Aber durch den cocktail effekt merkst du es beim zocken eh nicht.


Leider hab ich bei mir auf dem rechten hörer ein klappern vom subwoofer oder vibrationsmodul.Gerade wenn ich mim finger drauf klopfe klappert es.Soll ich zu saturn gehen und umtauschen oder ist es stand der Technik?naja ich höre das klappern auch nicht wirklich nur wenn ich alle lautsprecher "abschalte" und sub voll aufdrehe.

Also wenns dir rein um sound+Bass geht und die ortung egal ist dann nehm ein stereo kopfhörer.Wenn es um ortung geht dann eben roccat usw.Ich höre auch filme mit roccat.Da es ja nachbarn gibt musste ich auf einen 5.1 kopfhörer zugreifen.sonst würd ich die bose anlage nutzen


----------



## trickster234 (27. Juni 2012)

Mit HRTF+Stereo Kopfhörer kann man besser Sound whoring betreiben als mit so einer 5.1 Krücke.
Es gibt absolut keinen rationalen Grund sich so ein Ding zu kaufen.


----------



## Rat Six (28. Juni 2012)

Mit nem guten Stereo-KH ortet man wesentlich besser als mit den 1000.1 Gamor Headschrott. Ich brauch bei meinem Dt880 nicht mal mehr eine Surroundsimulation, Stereo reicht mir vollkommen.


----------



## Anilman (8. Juli 2012)

hab heute den "Defekten" Roccat kave bei saturn zurückgegeben ohne das ich gefragt wurde wieso (kauf ist 1 monat her).
Nun hab ich mir das Logitech g35 geholt.beim g35 handelt es sich nur um 1 lautsprecher pro muschel und muss echt zustimmen die ortung klappt genausogut bzw. besser wie mit echten 5.1 headset.Ich wollte kein kopfhörer+mic haben deshalb das g35.Hab auch schon des öfteren bei BF3 jemanden ertappt welche mich beim snipen auf Operation Firestorm(us basis) Messern wollte.Hab die schritte gehört die von hinten rechts kamen.

bisher:
Medus NX 5.1
Roccat kave 5.1
Logitech g35 7.1(2.1 in echt)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Juli 2012)

Also mein G35 liegt hier fast ungenutzt rum seit ich eine SK und HiFi KH benutze. Die Ortung ist doch um einiges klarer! Obwohl die 7.1 Simulation des G35 ganz ok ist, kann man am linken KH einschalten!


----------



## Anilman (10. Juli 2012)

Kann mir einer gute hifi kopfhörer empfehlen ich liebe von bose das tiefe bass und das alles klar ist,sind aber schon recht teuer.Sollte 100€ ungefähr max kosten UND bei saturn erhältlich sein.

Hab nur eine onboardsoundkarte.

die g35 ist schon gut nur fällt mir auf dass
der linke hörer nicht so geräuschgedämmt ist.
Bei bass öfters mal überfordert ist hört sich dann an wie ein furz
lautsärke ist eher leise die roccat kave war deutlich lauter.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2012)

HiFi-Kopfhörer für bis zu 100€ bei Saturn? Ich denke nicht das es dort etwas gutes gibt. 
Warum nicht aus dem Internet? Dort könntest du für 100€ das Creative Aurvana Live + Soundkarte bekommen.


----------



## Anilman (10. Juli 2012)

hab bei saturn die ware auch nach 1 monat ohne umstände zurückgeben können.Ich glaub auch nicht das saturn das geld auszahlen würde.Und wenn mir was in einem online shop was nicht gefällt muss man die ware zurückschicken und das dauert nunmal auch etwas.


----------



## Robonator (10. Juli 2012)

Anilman schrieb:


> hab bei saturn die ware auch nach 1 monat ohne umstände zurückgeben können.Ich glaub auch nicht das saturn das geld auszahlen würde.Und wenn mir was in einem online shop was nicht gefällt muss man die ware zurückschicken und das dauert nunmal auch etwas.


 
Dafür haste online ein bessere Auswahl, zahlst meistens weniger und du kannst auch wirklich das finden was du suchst. Saturn zahlt das Geld aus.


----------



## Rat Six (10. Juli 2012)

Anilman schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer gute hifi kopfhörer empfehlen ich liebe von bose das tiefe bass und das alles klar ist



Sorry, Bose hat relativ wenig mit Hifi zu tun. Weder sind die klar, noch haben sie einen guten Bass. Da gibt es leider nur überbetonten Wummerbass. 
Bis 100€ hätte ich jetzt den Creative Aurvana Live empfohlen, leider kriegt man den nicht im Laden.


----------



## Anilman (13. Juli 2012)

Hab jetzt mal überlegt ich werde den g35 zurückgeben.Saturn müsste ja auszahlen 
der bass ist zwar von der "menge" gut nur klapert es bei zuviel bass als wäre er überfordert.

Also das Creative Aurvana Live müsste ja gut sein
Hatte früher mal die in ear kopfhörer Ultimate Ears triple fi 10 gehabt,ich fand die super.wie ist sie im vergleich zum creative?.

Jetzt MUSS ich ja auch ne soundkarte mitbestellen welche soll es denn sein hatte bisher nie soundkarten da ich selten/nie kopfhörer nutzte.Lief bisher alles über hdmi und TV lautsprecher.

Also 100€ max am besten alles über 1 verkäufer und sollte samstag ankommen.
oh ja die simulation von 5.1/7.1 sollte nicht fehlen fürs Gamen wie Bf3

EDIT:Soundkarte onboard Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H


----------



## Diavel (13. Juli 2012)

Im Vergleich zum Triple Fi wird Dir in dieser Preisregion alles ein wenig matsche vorkommen.

Grüße


----------



## Anilman (13. Juli 2012)

Hab jetzt den Creative bestellt mit asus xonar d1(pci da kein stromanschluss)
was haltet ihr davon?
dg hätts auch getan aber d1 ist ja besser.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2012)

Die DG/DGX hätte aber völlig ausgereicht! Ein unterschied zur D1 merkst du nur wen du wirklich einen hochwertigen HiFi Kopfhörer verwendest!


----------



## Rat Six (13. Juli 2012)

Der Triple Fi ist klanglich ja ein In-Ear aus der 300€ Klasse. Da kommt dir im Vergleich alles Madig vor, ist bei mir nicht anderst, wenn ich mit meinem DT880 oder Westone UM3X vergleiche.


----------



## Anilman (13. Juli 2012)

Die d1 ist dann schon da wenn ich neue KH holen sollte 
Mal sehen wie der Sound sein wird im Vergleich zu den 3 Headseats die alle ihre defekte und negativ punkte hatten.

aber im vergleich zu den
medusa nx
roccat kave
g35

sollte die soundkarte+KH kombi ja mal spürbar überzeugen oder?

joa die triple fi war so gut das ich keine musik mehr im auto gehört habe(harman kardon).Die meisten lieder musste ich dann auch mal löschen so schlecht war die quali eigentlich nicht.Ich fand die schaum dinger am besten aber die sind nach wenigen anwendugen "verschlissen" und porös geworden.Rein von den technischen daten im sinne vom HZ khz
triple fi 
10 Hz bis 17 kHz
creative
10 Hz - 30 kHz

scheint der creative mehr drauf zu haben bis auf die tieftoner usw vom triple fi.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (13. Juli 2012)

Solche Daten sagen aber rein gar nichts aus über die Klangqualität.


----------



## Anilman (13. Juli 2012)

Hab die waren alle heut morgen uhr bestellt bei Amazon.Zu meinem erschrecken per Hermes.....

hab auch paar mal beschädigte Pakete gehabt(ware war heile).

Da ich es am samstag haben wollte hab ich prime genommen 6€ zuschlag
nun steht da bei amazon:
13. Juli 2012           19:44           Versandzentrum  DE           Lieferung hat das Versandzentrum verlassen und ist unterwegs
auf hermes:
13.07.2012 						 						19:44:25 						 						Die Sendungsdaten wurden an die Hermes Logistik Gruppe übermittelt. 						
na jetzt muss ich wohl bis montag oder besser gesagt bis donnerstag spätestens freitag warten...
noch steht :*Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum: *           14. Juli 2012
was denkt ihr? kommt noch was?
jetzt wisst ihr warum ich bei saturn kaufe....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juli 2012)

Also Hermes ist eigentlich recht schnell, ähnlich wie DHL!


----------



## Anilman (14. Juli 2012)

ist vorhin angekommen.
Erst die soundkarte eingebaut.Treiber konnte nicht instaliert werden.soundkarte auf andere pci steckplatz und im bios bei pci Von auto auf nummer 4 geändert.
Dann ging es.

Kopfhörer angeschlossen sehr leicht die KH.Musste verlängerungskabel nutzen.Kopfhörer passen gerade so aufs ohr.

Sound.... hatt mich nicht überzeugt jedenfalls  zu leise das teil.Hab trotzdem bisschen musik games getestet und hatt mich immernoch nicht überzeugt.Ich fand den roccat kave im vergleich schon besser irgendwie.
Hab es direkt wieder eingepackt das teil.


----------



## Darkseth (14. Juli 2012)

der Aurvana ist dir an einer D1 zu leise? Kann ich mir echt nich vorstellen. Mein dt 880 mit 600 ohm (!!) kommt an meiner DX sogar laut genug.
Lautstärke war auf max?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. Juli 2012)

Ich bin mir sicher dass dann irgendwas kaputt ist, weil zu leise kann einfach nicht sein. Vielleicht irgendwas falsch angeshclossen oder so?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Juli 2012)

Ja ist schon irgendwie seltsam das Ganze! Ist jetzt der erste der findet das sein altes Headset besser war als KH+SK????

edit: Ach unter "Mixer" im Asus Treiber musst du die Lautstärke erst voll aufdrehen, die ist Standard nur auf 75%!


----------



## TECHZ77 (14. Juli 2012)

Also ich nutze das Roccat Kave in verbindung mit einer Xfi fatalit1 pro


----------



## Anilman (14. Juli 2012)

Ja das im mixer hab ich auch gemacht.selbst eq hab ich so eingestellt wie ich es mochte.
Aber die KH hätten mir nie die ohren zum platzen bringen können wenn du verstehst.
hab die Roccat kave gerade dran.da reicht die lautstärke 35% aus um Filme anzuschauen(schon jetzt lauter als creative).
war mit den creative perm auf 100% aber das war immernoch etwas zu leise.
Hätt ich den asus dg geholt hätt es sich mit der khv gelohnt.

Hab auch auf Kopfhörer eingestellt aber hatt leider nichts gebracht (hätt ich falsch eingesteckt hätt ich sicherlich spätestens jetzt bemerkt das ich nicht bei front eingesteckt habe).hab auch gehofft das ich über wiedergabegeräte die lautstärke aufdrehen kann stand aber dort auf 100%

könnte sein das der KH wirklich defekt war.Aber auch so sound hin oder her die KH passten nicht so wirklich um die ohren.Kabel war auch verdammt dünn(kabelbruch gefährdet).Onboardsound hab ich deaktiviert,hab nur keine spidf kabel wie das auch heisst welche man von SK zu graka verbindet für sound über hdmi falls ich es mal brauchen sollte.


----------



## Anilman (24. Juli 2012)

So hab Alle Headsets weg.
Hab den Asus xonar dg und d1 da.
Ich werde den dg behalten da er einen KHV hatt
Ich habe gerade die Koss Porta pro auf dem kopf die haben aufjedenfall mit verstärkung mehr als genug lautstärke.

Jetzt Wollt ich mir den Beyerdynamics holen(dt990 pro oder dt770 pro?).Nur weiss ich jetzt nicht wieviel Ohm es haben darf.
Die 32Ohm kostet 209€ und 80ohm 150€(dt770) und 250ohm bei beiden 150€.

Eigentlich wollt ich net mehr als 150 ausgeben denn es kommt noch nen ansteck mic dazu.


----------



## Rat Six (25. Juli 2012)

Ich würde minimum die 250 Ohm nehmen. Die klingen besser.


----------



## Aer0 (25. Juli 2012)

medusa NX 5.1 genau 70 € gibs als usb oder 4 klinkenstecker version


----------



## matteo92 (25. Juli 2012)

Superlux HD 681 und ein Zalman Mikro. War anfangs auch sehr misstrauisch als es mir empfohlen wurde. Super..what!?
Aber es ist für den Preis einfach unschlagbar. Zudem wirst du unter 100€ auch nichts besseres finden wie das Superlux.


----------



## shoKKwave (25. Juli 2012)

Wenn du bereit bist 150€ auszugeben, ist der Beyerdynamik dem Superlux natürlich überlegen. Nimm die 250 Ohm-Variante, die 80 Ohm brauchst du nicht mit einem KH-Verstärker, außer du willst den KH als Portablen benutzen.

Noch etwas wichtiges( Meines Erachtens) :

Lass die KH Eine Nacht zum einspielen und du wirst merken, dass sich der Klang zum positiven verbessert. Ich habe den Unterschied sofort gehört.


----------



## Anilman (25. Juli 2012)

also die Beyer dann(ich find stuido KH einfach besser)
Was gibts es denn vom dt770 und dt990 so groß für unterschiede außer offen und geschlossen(mir ist offen schon etwas lieber will ja hören wenn es mal klingelt)

reicht der DG denn um die 250Ohm zu Befeuern? also die koss porta pro(60Ohm) mit <32ohm in ausus dg einstellung auf voller lautstärke ist mir noch etwas zu leise für meinen geschmack.Auf 32-64ohm einstellung ist es perfekt.auf >64ohm ist es mir auf voller lautsärke zu laut natrülich.

Ich will nur nicht wieder etwas zurückschicken müssen.


----------



## Diavel (25. Juli 2012)

Also mir reicht mit dem Dt990 sogar die Lautstärke vom Onboard. Da geht schon ganz gut was. Vielleicht nicht ganz Diskopegel, aber als Dauerbeschallung schon defintiv zu laut.


----------



## Aer0 (25. Juli 2012)

sagt die ohm zahl eig. was über die qualität aus oder was ist das besondere daran?


----------



## Rat Six (26. Juli 2012)

Die Ohmzahl gibt den Widerstand an, die Impedanz, je höher dieser Wert umso schwerer ist ein KH anzutreiben. Über die Qualität sagt der Wert erstmal nix aus. Bei den Beyers ist es noch teilweise so, dass je hochohmiger der KH ist, umso kontrollierter ist er.


----------



## Anilman (26. Juli 2012)

ich bestelle ihn mir dann nächste woche dann.
Ich schick heute den asus d1 und koss porta pro zurück.
dann hole ich mir den dt990 Pro und die zalman mic(leider dauert da der versand wohl)

Mal hoffen das die dt990 laut genug ist.hab ja die lautstärke ja bisher bemängelt. 250ohm ist ja etwas mehr als das 4x an ohm vom koss porta pro.


----------



## Anilman (30. Juli 2012)

So der Dt990 pro ist da.
Super sound vorerstmal.

Jetzt wollt ich fragen ob es geht noch mehr lautstärke rauszuholen.
Da ja alles über einen Plasma fernseher läuft wollt ich fragen ob ich irgendwie den sound der soundkarte über hdmi der grafikkarte nutzen kann.Hab mal den KH direkt am TV angeschlossen da hatt sich die musik einfach kaputt angehört lautstärke war natürlich mehr.


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2012)

Du hast bei der SoKa aber schon den KH-Verstärker umgestellt so das er auf ~250Ohm steht oder?


----------



## Anilman (30. Juli 2012)

er geht ja nur bis 64Ohm Exciter mode
Asus DG


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2012)

Anilman schrieb:


> er geht ja nur bis 64Ohm Exciter mode
> Asus DG


Stimmt ja >.<

Über Google lese ich von Leuten denen mit dem DT 990 selbst die D1 zu schwach war und die dann zur Essence gegriffen haben, aber die dürfte wohl etwas teuer sein 

Xonar DX sollte stark genug sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Anilman (30. Juli 2012)

Der DG/DX ist mir noch etwas zu leise.Jeder empfindet etwas anders bei der lautstärke.

Mir fehlt eben noch etwas lautstärke.


----------



## Robonator (30. Juli 2012)

Der DX ist nicht gleich DG. 
Der DGX hat noch einen extra Verstärker. 
Meines Wissens ist der DX bzw DGX ne Nummer höher als der DG


----------



## Anilman (30. Juli 2012)

Wie nen extra verstärker?
Mein asus dg hatt ja einen KH verstärker der DX ja auch und der DGX?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. Juli 2012)

Zwischen DG und DGX ist der Unterschied der einsteck Slot also PCI und die mit dem X ist es ergo der PCIe. Die DX ist zwar höherwertig hat aber keinen KH Verstärker.


----------



## Anilman (1. August 2012)

Kann mir einer von euch Gute KH verstärker empfehlen?.
Asus dg und DT990PRO.

Zumal ich auch noch fragen wollte was ist jetzt sinnvoll DTS Film oder DD film(ac3d)


----------

